
Top Financial Mistakes Every Software Developer Should Avoid - debh
http://www.acodersjourney.com/2016/04/top-10-financial-mistakes-every-software-developer-should-avoid/
======
BerislavLopac
I don't see why is this particularly relevant to software developers -- it's
some good advice to anyone with relatively good income who is not already
financially savvy.

With this title, I expected to see some advice for the developers working on
financial software, such as money amounts not (always) being floats, or why
RDBMs are not a good fit to save financial transactions, and the like.

